# So what plants would you put into this aquarium?



## FrankW (Oct 2, 2018)

Looking for ideas and advice, what plants would you put in this aquarium?

URL: My new 27 Gallon Cube Glass Aquarium


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Beautiful tank 
Are you planning any hardscape?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankW (Oct 2, 2018)

Nothing in particular, just looking to propagate plants for HAP points and eventual sales.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Hap points?
If you are planning on selling then you might as well grow some nice hard to grow plants they usually sell better 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankW (Oct 2, 2018)

I am aiming for Anubias and Swords. I tend to avoid Crypts as people tend to complain of the melting that tends to happen in their aquariums.


----------



## FishNerd (Oct 13, 2017)

Very nice tank. What are HAP points ? Anubias grow really slowly, are you planning on injecting CO2 with this setup?


----------

